# Fin nipping issue



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

A couple days ago I noticed one of my female guppies had a decent sized chunk missing from her fin, i watched her and she seemed normal otherwise. Well today it looks like someone else has joined the fun and taken another bite out. I put her in the breeder box thing for now because its all ive got available, but im afraid she may not live anyway she looks very stressed. Did the other guppies do this? Ive read about shrimp doing it could it have been them? Everyone else appears to be fine and have no damage. Can i do anything for her to keep her stress down and maybe have her live? She looks very close to having babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am thinking it was the guppys you really need to have at least three female for each male guppy you have. Not sure what you could do for her maybe put some floating plants to help her feel like she is hidden.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I am thinking it was the guppys you really need to have at least three female for each male guppy you have. Not sure what you could do for her maybe put some floating plants to help her feel like she is hidden.


I do have 3 females per male, and plants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

+ 1 about some plant for her to hide in,
guppys are such nippers it's unreal,i used melafix to treat mine.
never without it if i'm keeping them.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Well i should be getting more plants in the mail soon, i ordered thsm last night, but my tank is planted. Thanks for the advice on the meds ill look for it in my lfs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no worries,and if you can add more females,that's great,as males are real bad for
being bullies.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I also have some female Platys they chase around, but as it stands there are about 3 females per male. Esp since I had a male die the other day, My co2 injector freaked out and it ended up spiking my nitrates, he was new and it was too much for him I think.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww what a shame  not nice to lose a fish.
let us know if she makes it won't you ?


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah will do. She makes me a bit nervous for the fact that she's not really eating at the moment. And in my experience if a guppy skips a meal, they're a goner. But we'll see.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awww,maybe she's just upset ? lets hope so,if you're at the LFS would you be able
to get either fresh or frozen water daphnia,never seen a fish refuse them.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

I can most certainly look, thank you again for the advice. I have tubifex worms in there right now, since they stick to the wall and dont float below the grate of the breeder box. If anything her color has come back from what she looked like this morning.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no worries,any time,glad i could help a bit.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

According to their website they have it, so I'll pick that up as well, Thank you


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope she makes it. And when you have a chance we would love to see pics of your tank. ; )


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Well shes alive so far this am. I put the meds in the tank last night and ill feed her the daphnia in a little bit, still keeping her isolated as an extra precaution. I can throw up some pics when i get those.new plants iin the mail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

fab news,glad she's hanging in there. :-D


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Ugh well shes still aluve this am but her left eye looks... swollen and dislodged somewhat. Like uglier than pop eye pictures ive seen. And her spine doesnt even seem to look proper it looks like shes folding up.. im thinking of maybe just putting her out of her misery at this point. Her top fin is clamped as well. Everyone else in the tank seems fine and i even captured 7 babies and transferred them to a fry tank who are all fine... ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

gosh,that's not sounding great,
euthanisation sounds like the best thing,do you know about clove oil and vodka ?


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not. I dont have any alcohol in my house at all though because I have a toddler... an adventurous toddler that can open things. I was thinking about getting her in another tank and trying a salt bath but i have yet to make it to petsmart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am sorry shes not doing well.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

It happens, i JUST now grabbed a small tank for a hospital tank, hopefully this one stays as a hospital tank -.- my first one got stolen by my son and is now inhabitated by his betta...Spike... and the second one became a fry tank. But, ill seperate her and give it a shot we'll see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Well i got her in the medicated and salted tank... and she looks a hell of a lot worse, im not sure if her condition has been deteriorating since i left, or if she just plain looks horrible when i can get a good look at her. Im thinking she'll be dead by dawn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

She's gone. Oh well. I tried to.save her, maybe if id gotten her into the other tank befoee her condition got so bad i could have. Heres to hoping it doesnt spread to anything else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry she didn't make it sometimes no matter how hard we try we can't save them.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no,sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Got those plants today. Yeah I have two different lights on each side... One's a red spectrum and ones a blue, I wasn't sure which I'd like better so I bought both, but I've decided I like the blue a lot more it makes some of my male guppies look gorgeous.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks nice I really like your piece of driftwood. I am not sure if the light you have is good for plants as I am not sure what you mean by the blue. How long have you had plants in the tank?


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Its a plants light : ) but theres a red spectrum and a blue spectrum both of which plants can use and blah blah blah i forget all the details anymore, but the red doesnt seem to do as well as the blue even for plants. Ive had plants since i set it up, and had plants in it before it got all messed up and i had to start all over so...... over a year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok I understand now. After you explained it I understood what you were talking about, I have had a bit to much pain meds for my back today and its makeing my brain fuzzy. ; ) Have you ever tried just a normal 6500 daylight flouesant bulb? It what alot of us use, it works really good and is a lot cheaper than the plant bulbs.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually no, but these bulbs were like ten bucks so it wasnt too killer on the bank acct. Ill keep that in mind though. And no worries im lucky if I remember what I'm doing ninety percent of the time, pregnancy brain sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL been there and done that to. Good luck with your tank and again I love the driftwood I would love to find one like that but maybe a bit bigger for my 55 gallon.


----------



## Lynxinater (Oct 13, 2011)

That thing is wide for that tank had a hard time getting it in with the hood, fun times. But this tank is thinner anyway. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

+1 on the wood :-D
your tank looks lovely,super clear photos too.


----------

